
Ask: Is the Algorithm Working? - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/04/ask-is-the-algorithm-working/
======
bootload
_'... But is it working? the numbers would suggest that it isnt. ...'_

but it's being written on techcrunch and other news filters. How long will it
take for some tv spot on wacky ads in pubs and billboards?

